# heads and cam packages



## army21 (Feb 23, 2011)

looking to maybe purchase the Trick Flow 550 HP GenX Top-End Engine Kits for GM LS2. wondering if anyone has some input on that particular kit or if anyones got it on there gto? if so what was the actual horsepower gain?

Trick Flow® 550 HP GenX® Top-End Engine Kits for GM LS2: TFS-K306-550-470 - trickflow.com


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

http://static.trickflow.com/global/images/chartsguides/t/tfs dyno k306-550-470.pdf

Its call the 550HP kit. That should be a giveaway 

I would strongly consider long tubes and an intake maniford as well. I'm assuming you already plan on a beefy clutch or appropriate stall/trans cooler as well.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

High Performance Pontiac just installed a 225cc Gen X top end kit in their in-house '05 GTO. It put down 441 HP, 419 TRQ to the wheels through the M6 transmission on their Dynojet dyno. Keep in mind, this car already has all the bells and whistles to complement the build, headers, ported intake manifold and throttle body, cat-back, fuel injectors, catch can, etc.


----------



## army21 (Feb 23, 2011)

i realize the name, but thats at the crank i assume, trying to see wat at the wheels would be......i already have kooks long tubes, and a ls7 clutch. would do the intake manifold too


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

dustyminpin said:


> High Performance Pontiac just installed a 225cc Gen X top end kit in their in-house '05 GTO. It put down 441 HP, 419 TRQ to the wheels through the M6 transmission on their Dynojet dyno. Keep in mind, this car already has all the bells and whistles to complement the build, headers, ported intake manifold and throttle body, cat-back, fuel injectors, catch can, etc.


he said thats at the wheels, at the crank it's be closer to something like 485 - 515 hp. thats just a guess based on a rough driveline loss.


----------

